# questionable Klein conduit benders at Home Depot....



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Not like HOs and HIs who buy at HD even know how to use them by deductions, Klien probably sent all the defects there figuring no one would ever be able to tell the difference.


----------



## SparkYZ (Jan 20, 2010)

Klein benders used to be good, now they suck . Stick with the ideal black oxide


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

sugg said:


> Hello, my name is Gus and I work mostly in the residential field on the Central Coast of California. In November of this year I purchased two benders from one of the local Home Depot stores - a 1/2 and 3/4. The arrow on these benders didn't point straight down like the arrow on the Ideals. I thought this was Klein's way of doing things. During practice bends (learning) I was noticing the stub ups were never at 5 or 6 inches. They were always about 3/8" short. Our older Ideal benders in the shop resulted in accurate stub ups. So I went back to Home Depot and started looking through their Klein benders: About 1/2 of them have their arrows pointing straight down, and the others have the arrow pointing at another angle. This was the case for the 1/2, 3/4, and 1 inch benders. 56206, and 56207 are the tool numbers - I don't know number for the 1" bender. The Klein Tool website has the arrow facing in the down position for all of their benders.
> 
> I offer this info as a heads up if you are considering a Klein bender from Home Depot. I emailed Klein about this - haven't heard from them. I ended up returning them - bought the black-steel Ideal benders from the supply house - no issues. - Gus


 For a few bucks more the Ideal benders black-steel are the best ones that is what i like any way and they come with the little book you can keep in your tool bag/box so you can make all kind's of bends and make it look good:thumbup:

Welcome to the forum:thumbsup:


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

That don't surprise me. I had an Ideal bender that made dog legs the first time I used it. I figure someone bought it and bent some rebar and returned it. Even when I buy new strippers I always try them at the store before I pay. 
But years ago I bought a "Saw Set" because I like sharpening my own hand saws and wanted to bring life back to my grandfathers saw. But when I went to use it there were No numbers on the setting wheel. When I went back all but one Saw set was like that. 
It's always best to look before you buy.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Wirenuting said:


> That don't surprise me. I had an Ideal bender that made dog legs the first time I used it. I figure someone bought it and bent some rebar and returned it. Even when I buy new strippers I always try them at the store before I pay.
> But years ago I bought a "Saw Set" because I like sharpening my own hand saws and wanted to bring life back to my grandfathers saw. But when I went to use it there were No numbers on the setting wheel. When I went back all but one Saw set was like that.
> It's always best to look before you buy.


 
Blasted Chinese Crap!


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Get a Gardner Bender and you will have a nice little bubble to help you make your bends.......


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

my Gardner dont have that


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Half their benders being manufactured wrong, and the other half different, is RIGHT inline with Klein's recent years of quality control.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

nolabama said:


> my Gardner dont have that


Get a "Rack-a-Tier's" bender and they got this goofie looking adjustable stop on them.


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

For those looking for lost bender manuals

Gardner Bender manual
IDEAL Bender Manual
Rack-A-Tiers "hoppy bender"

:thumbsup:


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Wirenuting said:


> Get a "Rack-a-Tier's" bender and they got this goofie looking adjustable stop on them.


 It may be goofy looking, but it might just be a darn good idea. I've always wanted to try one.

Oh, and the hell with Klein benders. They're better than GB, but that ain't saying much.

-John


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Big John said:


> It may be goofy looking, but it might just be a darn good idea. I've always wanted to try one.
> 
> Oh, and the hell with Klein benders. They're better than GB, but that ain't saying much.
> 
> -John


I never tried a Klein bender. I have Ideal & Greenlee. I never lend them out on the job and would hate to have to learn the flavor of a new one. 
Last time I lent on out they screwed up the shoe. 
Rack-a-tiers sell a nice cable bender. I bought 2 of them last time I had to fix some 350's in a short trough. The plate vise is next on my list of wants. 
That Happy bender might be good for someone just learning. But the need to use their chart will be a killer when they move on to a normal bender.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

plate vise is something i should pick up for myself


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

nolabama said:


> plate vise is something i should pick up for myself


Please let me know how you like it.


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

Wirenuting said:


> Rack-a-tiers sell a nice cable bender. I bought 2 of them last time I had to fix some 350's in a short trough.


Would this be the cable bender you're referencing? I've always thought about picking one up. If it is the one you're talking about how did you like it?


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

thegoldenboy said:


> Would this be the cable bender you're referencing? I've always thought about picking one up. If it is the one you're talking about how did you like it?


That's them. Works great in tight places. I got 2 and use a breaker bar and ratchet with them.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

nolabama said:


> plate vise is something i should pick up for myself





Wirenuting said:


> Please let me know how you like it.


I've had one for about a year, it's awesome.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

Wirenuting said:


> That's them. Works great in tight places. I got 2 and use a breaker bar and ratchet with them.


WOW !! Did this thread just jump from CONDUIT benders ... to CABLE benders???

Or am I losing it? 

HELP.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

oldtimer said:


> WOW !! Did this thread just jump from CONDUIT benders ... to CABLE benders???
> 
> Or am I losing it?
> 
> HELP.


I don't know but on some jobs I've been on it was alot harder to bend the cable than to bend the conduit.


----------



## KayJay (Jan 20, 2008)

Chalk another one up to unsupervised Chinese quality control. I guess it’s hard to cast a Benfield bender with a straight arrow when you’re looking through slant eyes. :icon_mad:


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

oldtimer said:


> WOW !! Did this thread just jump from CONDUIT benders ... to CABLE benders???
> 
> Or am I losing it?
> 
> HELP.


Conduit benders,,, cable benders,, Bar tender benders. 
See ,,, all the same in the electrical world.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Mr. Sparkle said:


> I've had one for about a year, it's awesome.


Now it's going to be top on my list. 
Thanks.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

nolabama said:


> plate vise is something i should pick up for myself


 I didn't even know what a plate vise was. But now I want one! 



 -John


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Big John said:


> I didn't even know what a plate vise was. But now I want one! <a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yF3VfUd--Yo">YouTube Link</a> -John


Rak-a-tiers have some cool looking things.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

Big John said:


> I didn't even know what a plate vise was. But now I want one!
> 
> 
> 
> -John


I love mine. :thumbsup:


----------



## ethaninmotion (Sep 28, 2010)

JohnJ0906 said:


> I love mine. :thumbsup:


Damn need to get one of those thanks for the video


----------



## Ray Cyr (Nov 21, 2007)

JohnJ0906 said:


> I love mine. :thumbsup:


That's the first time I have seen one of those, where can they be bought?


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

Ray Cyr said:


> That's the first time I have seen one of those, where can they be bought?


Lowes is where I got mine


----------



## administr8tor (Mar 6, 2010)

I've got two plate vises, Put a piece of 1/2" emt between them and you got a great spool rack:thumbsup:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

HOLD IT TIGHT, AND DO IT RIGHT!



~matt


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

TOOL_5150 said:


> HOLD IT TIGHT, AND DO IT RIGHT!
> 
> 
> 
> ~matt


 

Are you drunk tonight?


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

TOOL_5150 said:


> HOLD IT TIGHT, AND DO IT RIGHT!
> 
> 
> 
> ~matt


 Who sings that??? :laughing:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Are you drunk tonight?





oldtimer said:


> Who sings that??? :laughing:


You didnt watch the FKN video huh?

:jester:







~Matt


----------



## Johnny Two Tone (Mar 25, 2010)

^It's the motto of the Plate Vise.

EDIT: Woops, too slow.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

TOOL_5150 said:


> You didnt watch the FKN video huh?
> 
> :jester:
> 
> ...


 

No, I didn't. I can't believe you did. Wow you're a loser:laughing:


Merry Christmas


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

Actually, I did watch the video. It was interesting!

As for my ...Who sang that? Its called sarcasm, DUH.


----------



## Mike_586 (Mar 24, 2009)

macmikeman said:


> I don't know but on some jobs I've been on it was alot harder to bend the cable than to bend the conduit.


Yeah tell me about it. I've found the worst are some of the smaller enclosures they're making now days that just don't give you the room you need to be able to work the wire without either those manual ones or the hydraulic cable benders for the bigger cables.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

KayJay said:


> Chalk another one up to unsupervised Chinese quality control. I guess it’s hard to cast a Benfield bender with a straight arrow when you’re looking through slant eyes. :icon_mad:


You had me until the derogatory remark ya olde round-eye.


----------



## Another_fng (May 11, 2021)

I offer this info as a heads up if you are considering a Klein bender from Home Depot. I emailed Klein about this - haven't heard from them. I ended up returning them - bought the black-steel Ideal benders from the supply house - no issues. - Gus

10+ years later, I guess nothing has changed. I just bought a klein bender from HD and it's take up is off by a quarter inch, which means everything is off. They now include this little orange plastic piece that you can slip into the channel and it will guide your bend to a near stopping point. It's a joke. I also messaged Klein Customer service and never heard back, so I'm taking it back and getting a black-iron from Ideal. Thanks for the info everyone.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

oldtimer said:


> WOW !! Did this thread just jump from CONDUIT benders ... to CABLE benders???
> 
> Or am I losing it?
> 
> HELP.


Yes


----------



## wiz1997 (Mar 30, 2021)

oldtimer said:


> WOW !! Did this thread just jump from CONDUIT benders ... to CABLE benders???
> 
> Or am I losing it?
> 
> HELP.


Not only that jump, but it jumped from 2010 to 2021!


----------

